# Polishing a white car



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, probably a fairly stupid question here, but I machine polishing my wife’s amalfi white A1 last weekend, and I was seriously struggling to see the polish especially when to judge it had been sufficiently worked. Any tips?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

smk82 said:


> Ok, probably a fairly stupid question here, but I machine polishing my wife's amalfi white A1 last weekend, and I was seriously struggling to see the polish especially when to judge it had been sufficiently worked. Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The only suggestion I'd make is to have a good light source. Even an LED torch would be useful to see the residue on a panel.

I have an Alpine white 3 series, so completely feel your pain lol.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

